# BLM Coward Arrested For Sneak Attack



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

The lowlife coward who sneaked up on two L.A. County deputies when they were no threat to him and weren't even looking has been arrested.

Deonte Lee Murray is a LA "gansta" who's courageous ambush of two officers will land him in jail for many years to come. He should get the death penalty in my opinion!!!

https://www.foxnews.com/us/compton-...-ambush-against-2-deputies-earlier-this-month



> Deonte Lee Murray, *the man* accused in the ambush shooting of two Los Angeles County deputies in Compton earlier this month, has been charged with attempted murder, prosecutors announced Wednesday.
> 
> Murray, 36, was taken into custody after a lengthy standoff three days after the deputies were shot, though his arrest was unrelated to the attack on the deputies, Sheriff Alex Villanueva initially said.


Not sure why he's called a "man" in the article. Even male hyenas have gonads.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long list of other crimes on him. You can bet he will have most of them dropped. or just read in.


----------



## pluong91 (Sep 17, 2020)

Posts like these is why preppers have the "crazy" rep. lol...

EDIT: wow... had a computer glitch, I was meant to post this for the gentleman referencing where he can find historic us figures.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny . . . can't find one picture of the scumbag . . . I just kinda wondered if he had a low brow . . . bushy eyebrows . . . and white hair. 

Saw a guy like that on some kind of a D bait show last night.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> Funny . . . can't find one picture of the scumbag . . . I just kinda wondered if he had a low brow . . . bushy eyebrows . . . and white hair.
> 
> Saw a guy like that on some kind of a D bait show last night.
> 
> ...


If he had been a white killer his close-up pictures would be plastered front and center on every major newspaper and fake news television station.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

With a name like Deonte Lee Murray, he must be white.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

And his "white" mom was named Lakisha Oranjello Jones.


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Amish.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just heard on local radio there is a video of this guy getting taken down by a K9 unit. 

Apparently the idiot tried to jump a wall while running. The K9 jumped up and grabbed his sweatpants and pulled them down to his ankles. The guy struggled to get over the wall with his bare ass hanging out but that dog would not let go.

Good dog!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You know, over the last two weeks, on the news that I saw, all but ONE perp charged with murder, attempted murder was black.

I guess BLM really matters, NOT.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Funny . . . can't find one picture of the scumbag . . . I just kinda wondered if he had a low brow . . . bushy eyebrows . . . and white hair.
> 
> Saw a guy like that on some kind of a D bait show last night.
> 
> ...


This could be why:

https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2020/09/30/l.a.-county-sheriff-details-forensic-and-ballistic-evidence-linking-deonte-murray-to-deputy-ambush-shooting/

One thing missing from the news conference was a mug shot, and here's why:

"As additional witnesses are identified, interviews are being conducted. As a part of these interviews, photographic lineups may be conducted involving the suspect's image. In consideration of the ongoing investigation, we are not yet releasing photographs of the suspect. The court of record in the carjacking/assault with a deadly weapon case has ordered that the suspect's photograph not be released, and we are complying with that."


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Just heard on local radio there is a video of this guy getting taken down by a K9 unit.
> 
> Apparently the idiot tried to jump a wall while running. The K9 jumped up and grabbed his sweatpants and pulled them down to his ankles. The guy struggled to get over the wall with his bare ass hanging out but that dog would not let go.
> 
> ...


You mean his pants weren't ALREADY down to his ankles?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ActionJackson said:


> You mean his pants weren't ALREADY down to his ankles?


On a related matter..........

Why does Bill Clinton wear underwear?

To keep his ankles warm!!! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Long list of other crimes on him. You can bet he will have most of them dropped. or just read in.


I agree. Democrats don't punish criminals, they release them and then use their actions to promote gun control


----------



## Murdock67 (Sep 26, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> This could be why:
> 
> https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2020/09/30/l.a.-county-sheriff-details-forensic-and-ballistic-evidence-linking-deonte-murray-to-deputy-ambush-shooting/
> 
> ...


In other words, they don't want Americans to know he's a black pos.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Mad Trapper said:


> On a related matter..........
> 
> Why does Bill Clinton wear underwear?
> 
> To keep his ankles warm!!! :tango_face_grin:


Also to get his exercise -- pull 'em up -- pull 'em down -- pull 'em up -- pull 'em down.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Murdock67 said:


> I agree. Democrats don't punish criminals, they release them and then use their actions to promote gun control


... and to blame Trump for "creating" a dangerous nation under his watch.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Also to get his exercise -- pull 'em up -- pull 'em down -- pull 'em up -- pull 'em down.


So squats

cue Don Henely (just saw Kick not pick is the lyric), still rhymes though :vs_rocking_banana:


----------

